# USB Charger for LPE6 batteries.



## Bennymiata (Apr 17, 2018)

I was asked in another post about my USB charger for my LPE6 batteries.
The charger works well, although not as fast as the Canon charger, but can be plugged into a USB port so you can charge from your car or a backup power supply, and it charges 2 batteries at once.
Because it doesn't have a chip in it, it will also charge the cheap, unchipped, no-brand batteries too.

It was given to me and was originally bought from a cheap Chinese website.

Here's some photos of it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2018)

A charger with no controller chip? It will destroy the chip in your batteries and increase the possibility of them melting down. 

Canon batteries signal the charger when they are charged so it will stop charging. Overcharging lithium ion batteries is hazardous.

Manufacturers of lithium ion cells will not sell the cells to a battery maker without first verifying that they have a controller chip installed.


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 17, 2018)

Perhaps I wasn't clear enough, but this charger DOES cut off the current when the batteries are charged and the LEDs change from red to green.
I was trying to say that it will also charge unchipped batteries.
The battery I have in the charger is from a local (to me) Australian company that does have a Canon friendly chip in it, but it works fine on those aftermarket batteries that your Canon charger won't charge.
It cost around A$5 or something like that.


----------



## Talys (Apr 17, 2018)

Bennymiata said:


> I was trying to say that it will also charge unchipped batteries.



Wow, I didn't know there were still unchipped LPE6's being made. The chipped ones are also super cheap now.

I have two of these dual chargers:

https://www.amazon.ca/Fotga-Battery-Charger-Canon-LP-E6/dp/B01EBUXGUU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1523949584&sr=8-14&keywords=dual+lpe6+charger

It's worked pretty well -- I like it because you can manually switch it between trickle and rapid charge, it shows the charge percentage, and the battery inserts can be swapped out to charge other batteries. Ironically, I almost never charge LPE6's in them. Usually, I use them to charge Sony NP-F batteries four at a time (light panels).

With Canon, I just use the factory charger, because I almost never need to charge 2 batteries at once.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 11, 2018)

Has anyone here tried the Nitecore's USB charger for Canon LP-E6/N and LP-E8 batteries? I am more interested in that chargers as Nitecore is claiming it can rejuvenite old cells.


----------

